# I want to get rid on thigh and calf musle but how



## Sarah1234567 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey guys, Am 13 and i know you my find this nuts but i really want to get rid of leg musles i dont feel convised with my legs and  i can wear skinnys they look horrible




. i go swimming 3-4 times a week 2 hours and i got kick that much but i want to get rid of my leg musle and still swim but not get any.  And how can i stay skinny aswell so i have a healthy diet for my life. please dont put you want strong legs becuase i dont! Thanks


----------



## musingmuse (Aug 4, 2011)

Not everyone can wear skinny jeans. besides, skin tight jeans are bad for your circulation.

I have the same problem - thick calves - and skinny jeans dont fit, or if they do, they have to be extra stretchy jeggings.

why don't you get a good pair of jeggings instead?

Oh, and since you're only 13, your body is still developing, DO NOT be dieting, diets don't work... and instead go running/hiking/snowboarding/ride a bike

in fact, definitely consider running and riding a bike... one day of running, one day of swimming, one day of riding a bike...


----------



## Sarah1234567 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have to swim though am in highland swim team and swimming club if i dont i ge in trouble....

Am going shopping tomorrow so i wil buy some

I am going sking with my school in feb2012 so yeah:/

i heard if you strech your legs it works

will it help if i cut down so junk food a bit but still eat a wee bit beucase am really healthy compared to all my mates xx?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 5, 2011)

I have extremely muscular calves from playing sports my whole life.  I find that wearing heels with skinny jeans tends to make them looks slimmer by lengthening the leg


----------



## Sarah1234567 (Aug 5, 2011)

but how can i get rid of it? x


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 5, 2011)

You cant.

Muscle is not like body fat... the only way to atrophy is to stop swimming (and doing tons of unhealthy stuff).  Your muscles are there for a reason and in the long run will do you more good than bad. 

The only way to get rid of the muscle is thru unhealthy methods that no one here condones or would advise to a 13 year old.

I suggest that if you like to swim, continue swimming and be thankful for the body you have.  If you are only concerned with skinny jeans - then you need to get it out of your head and decide for a more flattering jean cut - try GAP - they have stretch material jeans that will hug your curves and flatter your figure.

Otherwise, seek therapeutic help or counseling - I would hate for you to do something that is harmful to your body only to try to fit into jeans. 

I am a triathlete and I love to swim although pretty badly - and I have curves up the hoopla that I accentuate with pride.  I know at 13 you probably cant understand, but trust me and the world when we say skinny jeans are NOT worth it.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 5, 2011)

If you have body fat then cutting down on the junk food will help the body fat - but wont affect the muscle. 

Doing Yoga and stretching techniques will definitly elongate the muscle, but it wont get rid of it - you dont want to get rid of it.  Elongating the muscle is a good thing - so Yoga may be the next best move for you.

If you have jiggly bits and cellulite, then your consern is with body fat, not muscle... if you want to trim down the fat, then a lo carb diet may be the way to go - but at 13 you're going to need the carbs to help regulate your hormones... Im assuming you're a girl?  Then yeah, you need to find a nutritionist that can help you eat healthy and provide your body the nutrients it needs to grow strong and help keep you "regular."
 



> Originally Posted by *Sarah1234567* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> will it help if i cut down so junk food a bit but still eat a wee bit beucase am really healthy compared to all my mates xx?


----------



## Sarah1234567 (Aug 5, 2011)

So what you;re saying is that i dont need to wear skinny jeans? but i got some for school and i wear a long blouse to cover my thigh a bit and today i was out shopping and i found that they have got smaller? i want my knees to be a wee bit boney insteed of fat over them. this is what i want

1. I want to loose fat and musle in my legs

2. i want to feel better if i wear skinnys or jeggins 

3. i want to go swimming but dont get musle

4. some of my mates at swimming have little skinny legs and they dont have musle but they kick loads and ive always been a skinny girl but how come i get fat and musle. i think its fat in my thigh and mostly musle in my lower thingy leg :L

Sorry i dont really understand body parts so if  you say top part of leg and lower part pelase ahah :L &lt;3


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 5, 2011)

I agree with what Dream is saying.  I have not been able to slim down my legs in like 15 years.  I don't even play sports anymore.  : /


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 5, 2011)

Well - if you really love skinny jeans then wear them - just know that you wont look like the Jonas brothers when you wear them.

To answer your questions:

1. I want to loose fat and musle in my legs - can't loose muscle.  To loose fat, you'll have to diet, drink lots of water, and do cardio excersise like running/eliptical.  To lean out your musles, you can do Yoga.

2. i want to feel better if i wear skinnys or jeggins - by toning your leg muscles and lowing your fat percentage you'll reduce the amount of cellulite and jiggle.  That alone will improve appearances big time.

3. i want to go swimming but dont get musle - this is tough because swimming creates beautiful muscles because of the resistance in the water... I suggest you diet and remove all the junk food in your life... find a nutritionist or school nurse that can put you on a low carb, high protein, high veggie and fruit diet.  Try to go organic too - it will help detox you and move the cellulite.

4. some of my mates at swimming have little skinny legs and they dont have musle but they kick loads and ive always been a skinny girl but how come i get fat and musle. i think its fat in my thigh and mostly musle in my lower thingy leg: - NO... your friends are skinny because its genetic.  You will never look like them.  Chances are you look like your parents.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 5, 2011)

Muscles do atrophy if you dont use  them and go on harmful diets - but at 13, I cant imagine she has huge muscles in her legs that would cause her to want to loose them.  She would have to be a body builder to have muscles as big as she's describing.  I think she wants be rail thin and look like Joe Jonas in skinny jeans - like most teens I know.  The problem is that she's active and no matter what - she wont reduce the size of the muscle in her legs.

I think she wants to look like this:





Probably looks like on of these girls (which I think is better anyways):





But feels like the middle girl when she's with her friends:




 



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with what Dream is saying.  I have not been able to slim down my legs in like 15 years.  I don't even play sports anymore.  : /


----------



## Sarah1234567 (Aug 5, 2011)

I agree on what youre saying tbh, but am not that big like them girls. well tbh am looking at my legs and i think its just fat.... but i will defo cut down on junk food alot and as am from scotland inverness i want a pare a skinnys but i cant find any so what shop will sell really nice ones like the photo i will draw some jeans i like and put them on a seprate post. your so much help  thanks soo much xxxxxx


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 5, 2011)

one way you can see if its fat or muscle is flex your muscle and poke at it and hit it a few times lol I know it sounds silly but if it's mostly muscle it won't jiggle


----------



## Sarah1234567 (Aug 5, 2011)

its not musle, well its half and half, the inner bits anf the back are but the top is musle, its just the back and sides i dont like x ill upload a drawing in 5 miutes x


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 5, 2011)

you're still growing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  just give it time!


----------



## Sarah1234567 (Aug 5, 2011)

but i hate it:/ x


----------



## Sarah1234567 (Aug 5, 2011)

am not that big in the last photo?


----------



## divadoll (Aug 6, 2011)

Swimming will create long lean muscle where running will create larger bulkier ones.  You can't and shouldn't get rid of muscle because that's whats going to burn fat faster.  You let your muscles atrophy and what you got is FAT.  Muscular legs are powerful and attractive. Stick legs are fat, skin and bone.  Its also genetics on how you will carry yourself.  You look the way you look because your parents looked that way too.  You can't change that.  Play up your assets and get over your deficits because no one is going to ever judge you as harshly as yourself.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Swimming will create long lean muscle where running will create larger bulkier ones.  You can't and shouldn't get rid of muscle because that's whats going to burn fat faster.  You let your muscles atrophy and what you got is FAT.  Muscular legs are powerful and attractive. Stick legs are fat, skin and bone.  Its also genetics on how you will carry yourself.  You look the way you look because your parents looked that way too.  You can't change that.  Play up your assets and get over your deficits because no one is going to ever judge you as harshly as yourself.



I totally agree !


----------



## Sarah1234567 (Aug 8, 2011)

So cna i loose it? and fat in my legs?


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 8, 2011)

You're starting to troll.

What are you confused about?

No, you cant loose leg muscle.

Yes, you can loose leg fat.

I highly suggest you get a hold of a nutritionist.

 



> Originally Posted by *Sarah1234567* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So cna i loose it? and fat in my legs?


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 8, 2011)

Diva, that's a misconseption.  Muscle is musle it grows the same way no matter what... the only way to expand its growth in a particlular area is with actual muscle excersizes like weight lifting - targeted to that specific area... and really good diet.

Think about all the pro runners, they do not have bulky legs - the majority of them are twiggy.

Track runners and hurdlers do leg specific training; which is why their thighs are massive (and oh sooo sexy)!

 



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Swimming will create long lean muscle where running will create larger bulkier ones.


----------



## musingmuse (Aug 8, 2011)

I've been running lots to lose weight... and no bulkiness... but I THINK you can get bulky if you do weights post running. 

I've been told to do weights pre-cardio to help burn fat instead of building muscle.

I think I mentioned this before, but I have thick calves if I don't exercise. I swim once a week, run outside to do HIIT ( high intensity interval training), and do resistance work with bands and weights...so that I can tone myself and thin my legs out... but errrr... it's not easy...and requires for me to eat 1200-1500 calories a day... lots of discipline. ARGH.

After running... my legs lost majority of the fat, including around my knees and calves, but the first fats to melt were in my upper body... (takes time to get to lower body)

After swimming... I feel much more toned and it helped decrease the look of cellulite....but without running and stepping machine my calves would be much thicker.

My advice, I guess, is to create a workout regimen for yourself and follow it for 2-3 months, then switch it up if nothing happens.

Here is the pic...still kind of thick for skinny jeans...lol ... skinnies are for anorexic







> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Diva, that's a misconseption.  Muscle is musle it grows the same way no matter what... the only way to expand its growth in a particlular area is with actual muscle excersizes like weight lifting - targeted to that specific area... and really good diet.
> 
> ...


----------



## musingmuse (Aug 8, 2011)

Also.. I use bands or weights for calf specific exercise - helps to lean them out.


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 9, 2011)

What a lot of people don't realize is that calves are genetic. So, the shape and size and how fast they develop depends on your genes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 10, 2011)

How did you ever manage to take this picture? LMAO!!



> Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's not easy...and requires for me to eat 1200-1500 calories a day... lots of discipline. ARGH.


 These 20lbs to lose are the hardest ever!!! GAH!!! I just ate a bag of peanut M&amp;Ms.  Crap!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 10, 2011)

Hahaha  Dream!  I know how you feel!  I only want to lose 5-10 and it's like...GAH so hard


----------



## Sarah1234567 (Aug 11, 2011)

if you wanna lose weigh on on weightwatchers my mums on it and shes lost alot

am not wrried aobut my musel in my tighs its fat but in my calfs if musel so guys i dont care what you say but am ganna lose some weight and musle but still keep fit


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 11, 2011)

I think she's talking about cankles


----------



## suraj462 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think you should take help from this link because if have any problem regarding health then i must take help from this site....

http://www.yourhealthorbit.com


----------



## Sarah1234567 (Aug 12, 2011)

look guys.......

i want to loose weight for my THIGHS but how and make it not oviouse that i am


----------



## musingmuse (Aug 13, 2011)

You can't lose weight just in one spot (ie. just your thighs). It's a myth. The only thing that truly works...for most people is HIIT!

5 mins warm up. run as fast as you can for 1 minute. then jog for 2 minutes.

run as fast as you can &gt; jog &gt; run as fast as you can &gt; jog ...repeat. repeat... cool down. 

i do that for 25 minutes a day until I sweat like a pig..until my clothes in drenched in sweat... and the heart is pumping!!! PUMP PUMP PUMP...do it 4 times a week.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 13, 2011)

Liposuction is the only way you can target fat loss in 1 particular area.  

There is also no inconspicuous away of losing weight, you are either losing weight or your not and people will notice.  I don't understand why this is so important that you are starting a new thread after we've already told you how to tone that area and how you can't get rid of muscle.  

Who old are you anyways?  These are pretty simple concepts.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Diva, that's a misconseption.  Muscle is musle it grows the same way no matter what... the only way to expand its growth in a particlular area is with actual muscle excersizes like weight lifting - targeted to that specific area... and really good diet.
> 
> ...


 I have to agree with Dream here. My daughter is a track runner - specifically hurdles - and the exercises they do not make their legs long and twiggy like her friend who is a long distance runner. In fact, her coaches do NOT want her to do certain exercises or cross-county running because it changes the muscles in the legs which affects how her speed for hurdles.

As for the calf muscles. Like someone else said those are genetic.

To the OP my 16-year-old daughter has a recommendation for you on your legs. Join a sport if you want to lose the FAT in your legs and get those muscles in shape. She's done volleyball in middle school and they offer soccer and cross-country in the fall. In high school she's done volleyball, dance and now track (hurdles). This fall she's doing Marching Band which is a fantastic way to lose weight (all that walking - builds up endurance working out 8 hours during the summer, 5 days a week in this heat... she lost over 5+ pounds from it in the last three weeks). If your school offers swimming do swimming. If they offer tennis do tennis. The point is to join a school sport each season to get the exercise you need to have a nice, healthy body.


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 15, 2011)

HIIT will make her thighs bigger compared to low intensity.
 



> Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can't lose weight just in one spot (ie. just your thighs). It's a myth. The only thing that truly works...for most people is HIIT!
> 
> ...


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 15, 2011)

She really just needs to diet since she doesn't want to run. Create a calorie deficit and eat cleaner, basically starve and kill your muscles and you'll have the body you want. (Not recommended)


----------



## spittingpink (Aug 15, 2011)

I would advise, especially at your age you stay away from Weight Watchers and the such. 

A recent report, by Global Weight Loss and Gain Market (2009 â€“ 2014), advised that the total global weight loss market is expected to be worth US$586.3 billion by 2014. 

and why..... 

because research shows that the health risks once associated with weight may instead be attributable to yo-yo dieting. Because fatness is most often caused by heredity and dieting history, (according to Naafa) 95-98% of all diets fail over three years.


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 15, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with being on a healthy diet...

Yay for the weight loss market! 

LOL @ fails after 3 years.
 



> Originally Posted by *spittingpink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would advise, especially at your age you stay away from Weight Watchers and the such.
> ...


----------



## spittingpink (Aug 15, 2011)

why be on a diet at all? just always eat healthily. its the on and off of it all that is damaging.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 15, 2011)

I think many people consider eating healthy a diet lol


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 15, 2011)

ya! it causes your body to store more fat and makes it harder to lose. 
 



> Originally Posted by *spittingpink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> why be on a diet at all? just always eat healthily. its the on and off of it all that is damaging.


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 15, 2011)

o and cause diets are good, cheezburgers are bad
 



> Originally Posted by *spittingpink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> why be on a diet at all? just always eat healthily. its the on and off of it all that is damaging.


----------



## musingmuse (Aug 15, 2011)

Low intensity does absolutely nothing for me. I'm 130lbs at 5'8...trying to lose that last 10 lbs, and low intensity = no effect. The only thing that truly worked for me is high intensity 4 times a week + resistance +  less calories.

anyway, my bf is a healthy guy who strongly believes in HIIT.... u may be interested here is his blog and training pics



> Originally Posted by *SQOATZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HIIT will make her thighs bigger compared to low intensity.


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 15, 2011)

not sure if srs...
 



> Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> u may be interested here is his blog and training pics


----------

